# SHORTY FATZ CUSTOM SHOP



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com let shortyfatz know what you think.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

COOLIO FOOLIO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10373071
> *
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 9 2008, 12:02 PM~10372729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i seen those forks before,but i dont remember what bike


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

mybe this one this is a old one :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out shortyfatz upcomeing show :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10382447
> *
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

looking foward 4 tat show :nicoderm:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Dec 7 2008, 11:13 PM~12364987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

damn you guys make some nice stuff. is any of it for sale?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2008, 11:05 PM~12365451
> *damn you guys make some nice stuff.  is any of it for sale?
> *


THANKS.....CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE WWW.SHORTYFATZ.COM


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

NICE LOOKING BIKES TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 28 2009, 12:54 AM~13414081
> *NICE LOOKING BIKES  TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


  WE TRYIN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice. your bikes are different.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys shouls make a bobber style bike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 28 2009, 12:54 PM~13416753
> *You guys shouls make a bobber style bike
> *


x2


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 28 2009, 12:54 PM~13416753
> *You guys shouls make a bobber style bike
> *


U MEAN LIKE THIS


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 09:26 AM~13415497
> *Nice. your bikes are different.
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 29 2009, 11:52 AM~13423354
> *U MEAN LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin: pm me a price for sumtin like dis


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 29 2009, 02:47 PM~13423972
> *clean  :biggrin: pm me a price for sumtin like dis
> *


PM SENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good shit Joe Bird!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good stuff.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

SHORTYFATZ STORE JUST OPENED TODAY FOR ALL YOUR BIKE NEEDS IN SAN JOSE WE ARE ON 10TH AND TAYLOR ADDRESS IS 725 N.10th St. Suite 130


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 30 2009, 08:34 PM~13438950
> *SHORTYFATZ STORE JUST OPENED TODAY FOR ALL YOUR BIKE NEEDS IN SAN JOSE WE ARE ON 10TH AND TAYLOR  ADDRESS IS 725 N.10th St. Suite 130
> 
> 
> ...


Nice any of ur guys frames in stock


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

JUST A FEW STUFF ON DISPLAY.....WHATEVER WE DON'T HAVE WE CAN GET WITHIN A COUPLE DAYS


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 30 2009, 09:39 PM~13439009
> *Nice any of ur guys frames in stock
> *


No, our custom frames are made to order, it takes 6 weeks to build


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 30 2009, 02:18 PM~13433775
> *good shit Joe Bird!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

where can I get that box for i pod n speakers


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 29 2009, 12:52 PM~13423354
> *U MEAN LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


can i get a price too.......


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Mar 31 2009, 09:20 PM~13449543
> *where can I get that box for i pod n speakers
> *


WE CAN FABRICATE U ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 31 2009, 09:33 PM~13449753
> *can i get a price too.......
> *


$1300


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

how much plus shipping zip code 93111


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13438950
> *SHORTYFATZ STORE JUST OPENED TODAY FOR ALL YOUR BIKE NEEDS IN SAN JOSE WE ARE ON 10TH AND TAYLOR  ADDRESS IS 725 N.10th St. Suite 130
> 
> 
> ...


  Good to know.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2009, 09:52 PM~13461054
> *  Good to know.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13460627
> *how much plus shipping zip code 93111
> *


WITH SPEAKER HOLES OR NO SPEAKER HOLES?


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

with holes


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 07:23 PM~13484989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats cool


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 07:23 PM~13484989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet ass bikes lovin the style


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

THIS IS ANOTHER FRAME THAT WE BUILD


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2009, 07:23 PM~13484989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id buy the grips


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 12 2009, 03:12 AM~13551869
> *id buy the grips
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

these guys are the best and im proud to say my brothers :biggrin: keep up the good work guys and lets see SIGN OF THE TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

bad ass brothers!!!! Truely Luxurious!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 05:51 PM~13609730
> *these guys are the best and im proud to say my brothers :biggrin: keep up the good work guys and lets see SIGN OF THE TIMES :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

HERE SOMETHING I'M DOING FOR MY 3YR. OLD SON


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Apr 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13651397
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13610280
> *bad ass brothers!!!! Truely Luxurious!!!!!!     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for Joe Bird, Luxurious and Shorty fatz... :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2009, 05:53 PM~13670781
> *TTT for Joe Bird, Luxurious and Shorty fatz... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## lilstunna66 (Jul 10, 2009)

hey whats up bro 
do you guys do twisted spokes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilstunna66_@Jul 10 2009, 04:24 PM~14437569
> *hey whats up bro
> do you guys do twisted spokes
> *


WE CAN GET 'EM :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

OUR NEW SHIRTS


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

OUR NEW PING FOR '09


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

09' PING AND 08' PING


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

baddest bikes built in san jo


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 25 2009, 06:04 PM~14580366
> *OUR NEW PING FOR '09
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

https://ridesfo.wufoo.com/forms/2009-lowrid...2-registration/


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

there bikes are so sick, ive been on shortfatz.com ...i like the uniqueness they have in there bikes


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Oct 3 2009, 08:49 PM~15260560
> *there bikes are so sick, ive been on shortfatz.com ...i like the uniqueness they have in there bikes
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

LUX SERIES :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

these frames and bikes are sick!!!! :biggrin: 
keep up the good work!


----------

